# Fruit fly eggs frozen to death?- Or still alive?



## samak (Jan 19, 2007)

A few days ago we had some nice weather in the 60's. During this time, I saw plenty of fruit flies in the compost pile. Now, it got to the 20-30 degree range and there are no more fruit flies. Does freezing weather kill all fruit fly eggs and larvae? If not, can I just scoop up a bit of that compost and bring it to warm temperature to help the eggs develop faster?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2007)

The adults died not sure about the eggs.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 22, 2007)

don't know either...bring some inside and see what happens...they have to overwinter somehow. :wink:


----------

